# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  طريقة حفظ السنة :للشيخ سليمان العلوان

## الغُندر

قال الشيخ يبدأ في حفظ :

الاربعين النووية  للنووي  ثم  2_ عمدة الاحكام للمقدسي  ثم  3_ بلوغ المرام لابن حجر ثم 4_ صحيح البخاري ثم  5_ صحيح مسلم  ثم 6_ سنن ابي داود ثم  7_ سنن النسائي  ثم 8_ جامع الترمذي ثم  9_ سنن ابن ماجه ثم 10_ موطأ مالك  ثم 11_ صحيح ابن حبان ثم 12_ صحيح ابن خزيمة ثم 13_ مصنف عبدالرزاق ثم 14 _ مصنف ابن ابي شيبة .

جعلني الله واياكم من حفظة كتابه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## دكتور ناصر

جزى الله خيرا كل من خيرا مسلما على العناية بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم حفظا وتطبيقا، والله أسأل أن ينير دروبنا ودروبكم بطاعته، وأن يصطفينا مع من يحب لخدمة كتابه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ناصر إسماعيل

----------


## أبو أنس الشامي

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل ....

وجزى الله الشيخ خير الجزاء ونفع الله به المسلمين وفك الله أسره قريبا ....

لكن في رأيي أن الإنسان لو قدم صحيح مسلم في الحفظ على البخاري لكان أفضل بالنسبة له أليس كذلك ؟؟!!

----------


## أحمد المغيّري

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

